# Vendela Veda: And Now You Can Go



## BlackHoleEnvy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just finished this book. Found it by accident. It is one of the best things I've read in a long time. Actually, it is so good that I am very pissed off and giving serious thought to burning everything I've ever written. How DARE she? I found the whole affair to be, if nothing else, a terrifying glimpse into the female psyche. It gave me daymares. Time to reorganize the medicine cabinet....


----------

